# David Calvo's Collection (Picture + Video)



## DavidCalvo (Apr 30, 2010)

Here I leave you all a picture of part of my renewed collection. It's the main part, but still many things missing in the pic... 







And the video:







Hope you like it.

EDITED: Sorry guys, I don't know how to display pictures here. Which is the phbb code for it?


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Apr 30, 2010)

OMGWTF!!!
I saw it on darubik, but now I watch the video and it's much better.
Jodo David lo había visto en el foro pero con el video es muchísimo mejor.


----------



## GermanCube (Apr 30, 2010)

Woah!

And I thought I had too many puzzles . . .


----------



## Toad (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow. Quite a few puzzles you've got there...


----------



## CUBER888 (Apr 30, 2010)

do you have something called 
Rubiks Game by Ideal.
i have one and i wanted to know more about it


----------



## Konsta (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks. Now I don't feel so bad having so many puzzles myself 

A little bit of paradise you have there.


----------



## Owen (Apr 30, 2010)

I want them. I want them all.


----------



## ShortRubiksFreak (Apr 30, 2010)

I do believe heaven has come early for some


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 30, 2010)

My goodness...


----------



## spunkymp4 (Apr 30, 2010)

I feel like grabbing a cube or two or three or twenty.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Apr 30, 2010)

Awesome collection
Time to do a collection solve relay...


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 1, 2010)

Spoiler



that's not very many


----------



## DavidSanders (May 1, 2010)

That is an amazing collection you have got there.
The balls always fascinate me. Don't take this perversely.


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 1, 2010)

DavidSanders said:


> The balls always fascinate me. Don't take this perversely.



Lol. Great collection. =)


----------



## richardzhang (May 1, 2010)

You have a tiny collection.


----------



## 4Chan (May 1, 2010)

I choked a little bit on my jealousy.
X:

It's so beautiful!


----------



## TheMachanga (May 1, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> You have a tiny collection.



lol.


----------



## Zane_C (May 1, 2010)

That's a lot of of puzzles, great collection.


----------



## canadiancuber (May 1, 2010)

wow thats alot.... how many cubes do you have?


----------

